# Free on Amazon Kindle - The NECROMANCER - Paranormal/Suspense



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE NECROMANCER - Paranormal Suspense

Free on Amazon Kindle!*​

​
Sci-Fi Thriller - 330 pages

Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Hope you all will enjoy!!! Pam


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Pamela, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you Ann,

Good housekeeping!  You must have made the image smaller.  I tried at least a dozen times.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I just got this 5 star review for The Necromancer and had to post it.  It made me so happy:

-------------------------------
Great Read
by geatdanemomDT
Customer Rating: 
See Detailed Ratings 

Enjoyed every moment reading this book. Kept me up until 5 am for 3 nights running. All the characters are well developed, the story moves so fast and smoothly there was no place to stop, nor did I want to. Looking forward to reading her other books.

-------------------------------


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, Pamela.

Glad to see your books are getting high reviews. This book is on my TBR list for this month. 

Regards


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks LuvMyKindle,

Happy New year to you.  Hope it's totally great year for all of us.  

Reviews just make our days as authors!  I appreciated yours so much for Midnight Reflections, and hope you will enjoy The Necromancer.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Where to begin? Here goes....

This book is a must read! I started it yesterday and finished it today. I loved it!   
(If it's still on sale for $.99, grab it now. It's still very well worth it and a bargain at $2.99.)  

The concept/plot is very original. Never a dull moment, excellent plotting, good character development, a few surprises here and there, totally absorbing, and a very fast read. I think it would make a terrific movie. (Hey, I think I just wrote part of the review I will be posting on Amazon tonight or tomorrow.)

Now, you do need to get past the detailed description of an icky insect or two, but it's worth it. And in the first quarter of the book, you might wonder why Michelle doesn't see what everyone else is seeing/feeling, but this is soon addressed as the story continues.    

The Necromancer is quite different from Midnight Reflections, which I also liked, as the themes are much darker. I could tell that much research went into this story as well. I already have The Living Image on my kindle, and will be reading that very soon. I will read anything the author, Pamela, releases. Pamela is now another one of my new favorite authors. One of the things I enjoy about Pamela's writing is that her character's reactions to things are far more realistic to me than in many other books (commercial and indie). I also think she has a real knack for providing "explanations" for things I wonder about while reading...as if she is anticipating the reader's reactions or questions. Anyway, discovering wonderful indie authors is one of the greatest benefits of reading Kindleboards and having a Kindle.

Pamela, what's next? Are you working on a new book? I hope I won't have to wait toooooooo long.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I just HAD to one-click on the Necromancer.
will come back and report after I have read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Geoff:  

I don't know what you normally like to read, but I think you'll like this. There is some romance in it, but enough evil and action (towards the end) in it for guys to enjoy, too. Stay with it and post your report when you finish it. I wasn't sure it was going to be my kind of paranormal; sounded too scary and dark with insects, evil, witch coven, etc., but I thoroughly enjoyed it!!! Hope you do, too.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Geoff,

Thank you so much.  I hope you will enjoy.  
____________________

LuvMyKindle,

I am so grateful that you took the time to write here about my novels.  We writers are pretty scared when we present our work to the world.  We think, maybe it's okay.  Maybe someone will like it.  Maybe we are talented.  Maybe not.  But it really takes a lot of guts on our part.  Each novel is like a child.  We put it out there and hope for the best.  

Thank you so much for your kindness to my little novel children.  It's all we wish for--that someone likes them.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This one is in my reading queue, Pamela.  Only two books ahead of yours.  Now if we could just work on those 28 hour days I would get to it quicker!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Mamiller,

Glad you're reading it soon.  True--not enough hours in the day to get to all books we want to read.  Hope you have fun reading The Necromancer.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thought I'd post another really great review.  Just got it yesterday.

A contrast of beauty, January 30, 2011 
By M. Frost (USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
The Necromancer is a stunning journey into the heart of pure evil disguised as beauty. The book is set in the lovely beaches of Waikiki, and the author does a good job of describing the surroundings that follow the normal (and not so normal) days of a resident. 

To go along with this beautiful set, the story revolves around Michelle, a fully human character, with inner issues and a magnificent strength to overcome them. Michelle is surrounded with strong supporting characters, who each bring their own strengths and pasts into the story, weaving together the beauty and hardships they face in their attempt to overcome evil. 

That evil is personified in the main villain, Omar, whose dark heart is driven by both the magical and mundane. A character whose own opinion of his beautify and charm are only surpassed by the darkness in his heart. Omar is a character you love to hate. 

Overall, the book is a good, easy read - which goes quickly despite the length. Well worth the investment. I look forward to seeing what else the author has to offer.

Still 99 cents.  Hope you all will try it.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, Pamela. Awesome reviews.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you, WestofMars,

The last review on this thread was by an author who visits here on the Kindleboard.  M. Frost is an awesome author.  So I really appreciate that he gave me the review.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Bumping with reminder the sale $0.99 cents is still on.

Hope you all will give The Necromancer a try.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone would like to read the first chapter of THE NECROMANCER, right now on your pc for free, you can click here:

http://necromancerebook.wordpress.com/

Happy Reading
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It's interesting that in sales studies of my three novels in different genres, The Necromancer does best on Amazon UK and at B&N.  I guess paranormal outsells other genres there, because The Necromancer has about a 4 to 1 lead there over my others.

On Amazon in US sales, my contemporary romance is outselling the others.

I wonder if anyone writing in different genres sees this trend as well.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's another nice review:

Eleisyn (Pittsburgh, PA) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I began reading this, not quite sure to expect. The characters were a lot of fun, and larger than life. For example, the villain dressed in black and wore an actual cape at times, but the protagonist made this observation herself as well. 

While it was all enjoyable, the last quarter or so was the absolute best. I don't want to give too much of the plot away, but parts of it had me laughing out loud even during the action/serious parts in that several of the characters were running around trying to "fix" everything, and the situation reminded me of the ScoobyDoo cartoons from my youth, and in a very good way. 

This book has romance, intrigue, some violence, humor, and a whole bunch of character. I heartily recommend it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to Christine in Pennsylvania for this nice review:


I hope this is a series..., March 8, 2011 
By Christine W (Pennsylvania) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I am a relatively new fan of this paranormal genre, but find I am liking it more and more. I think that "The Necromancer" had some great characters that would fare well in a series. Not that there wasn't closure in the final pages, there was, but the way it ended left it wide open for things to pick back up. 

I like that it's set in Hawaii, it lends an exotic feel to the story. The characters were interesting: Nakamura (and Lucifer!) stole my heart. Michelle, our hero, is definitely someone I'd hang out with in real life. She seems pretty authentic, three-dimensional and fun things happen when she is around. My definition of "fun" in this instance is- magic, mishaps and mayhem galore. 

All in all, a good book! And while I'd be disappointed if it didn't turn into a series, I'd still recommend it to my paranormal-loving friends.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone would like to read the first chapter of THE NECROMANCER, right now on your pc for free, you can click below. There's no advertising on the site. It's just for reading enjoyment.

It's a long first chapter, more than you would get from the sample you can download on your Kindle.

http://necromancerebook.wordpress.com/

Have fun reading. Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice recent review. Thank you Linda!

_--Amazon review deleted as we ask that Amazon reviews not be posted here since they are easy enough to find at your book's Amazon page. A link to a specific review may be provided, however. Betsy_


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer was featured on ENT for bargain books. The Link is below if you would like to see it.

Thanks, Pam

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-the-necromancer/674437/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have started this book.
It is very enjoyable.
I will give more feedback when I have finished it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you Geoffthomas,

You made my day!

Here's an interview about writing The Necromancer http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/pamela-m-richter-author-of-necromancer.html

Pam


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So now that I have finished the Necromancer, I have to ask....will there be a sequel?
After all there were some threads left dangling.....


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geoffthomas,

Dangling threads are always good.  Thinking of the diamond in the last paragraph?  I've been asked for sequels (waiting for someone to beg-LOL)

Actually, I'm seriously thinking about it.  Paranormals are fun to write, but I'm kind of a slow - at the end of another novel, and then I have another one that's half done that I'd like to finish.

Hope you had fun reading it.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

THE NECROMANCER was featured on ENT - Ereader News Today - under Bargain Books. Click below to see.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-the-necromancer/674437/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm really excited!

Today The Necromancer is Featured on THE INDIE SPOTLIGHT. Here's the link. Thanks to Indie Spotlight.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=5310


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice  5 star Review from Everett Peacock  - An author from Hawaii

Magic in Paradise, April 24, 2011

Being from Honolulu myself, I really enjoyed the references to some of my old haunts in Necromancer. However, I never knew so much intrigue was going on! 

The story takes tropical everyday and twists a nice dose of magic into it so convincingly you'll swear you've seen it yourself. The characters grow into personalities that showcase Ms. Richter's talent for infusing life into her story. They all move in their own directions, set loose by her words and pace. 

Get this on the Kindle, take your sun hat to the beach and enjoy! 

Aloha!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The First UK review of The Necromancer!*

5.0 out of 5 stars Great book! 
By Black Rose (Wales) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I really enjoyed this book. It's a good mix of paranormal, romance and action/thriller. All the characters are likeable but my favourite was Michelle - her character developed throughout the book. It's a well-told story - I was totally engrossed, I wanted to know what would happen next.

I would recommend this book very highly! It was a captivating read that had me hooked right up to the last page.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer on Indie Books List*

http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/the-necromancer-by-pamela-m-richter/

You can click to read a sample of The Necromancer. Thanks to Shaina for listing it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer seems to be liked in the UK.  Gotta love those UK Kindle readers.

#69 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so excited that The Necromancer is Book of The Day.

If any of you nice readers and writers would click the link and "like" it would sure be appreciated. Thanks!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-the-necromancer/675962/


----------



## Kim Richardson (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Pamela. I love your cover, it's awesome. Your books sounds great. I'd adding it to my list.

Kim


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Kimmer,

Thanks. I hope you will enjoy it.

I love your cover.  It looks magical, and you have wonderful reviews as well!  Best of luck with your novel!

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Giveaway of The Necromancer*

http://www.weekinrewind.com/2011/06/giveaway-10-copies-of-the-necromancer/

There's a giveaway going on at Week in Rewind until the 26th. 10 copies of The Necromancer. Click to see


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I already have my copy.
But I really liked it - so I recommend that the rest of you go try for the giveaway.
And if you don't win - purchase this book.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Geoffthomas -

Thanks so much!  

I'm seriously thinking about the sequel you mentioned.  Omar escapes, of course.  Nakamura has to finish his obligation to Heroshi in Japan.  Which leaves Michelle in Hawaii, and vulnerable.  Been researching jems that are legendary for causing disasters to the owners, like the Hope diamond.  It may be affecting Lucifer.

Just thoughts.  Others want me to bring back the professor. 

I appreciate your recommendation!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a nice review of The Necromancer

5.0 out of 5 stars Couldn't put this book down!, June 16, 2011 
By R. Houston "Bob Bob" (NYC) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I really enjoyed this book. It was very well written and realistic. Lots of action and suspense with some romance as well. Its a book I didn't want to put down. I enjoyed the writing style of this author so much that I have purchased her other two novels and can't wait to read them. I hope that there is a sequel in the works for The Necromancer because I'll be the first in line when it goes on sale.
__________________________________________

Thanks to the readers who take the time to write reviews.  It means a lot!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Author interview at Only Romance, a site that promotes romance.

http://networkedblogs.com/klK5w

Hope you'll click to see.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars The Necromancer had me enthralled!!!!, July 21, 2011 
By WitchyPride - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 

"When I first picked this book for my Kindle, I was thinking oh its a cheap book to read, something to bide my time. Boy was I suprised, the read itself makes the book worth much more. The character's you can just imagine them just as if they are standing next to you. The story line kept me coming back for more. 

Im usually one of those people that if I read the 1st chapter and dont like it, I will never read the book. This book had me from the first few paragraphs. 

You admire the strength of Pam's main character Michelle, fall in love with "Rod" a.k.a. Nokamura, and love to hate Omar and Sampson. Not least of all fall in love with a lil kitty named Lucifer. 

I recommend this book to all that love a good mystery, paranormal, enticing and enthralling book. 

Keep them coming Pam. I want to read everything you write. Next book I'm picking up will definately be "Midnight Reflections"


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*B&N review for The Necromancer*

Recommended - scary fun 
I enjoyed this novel very much. There was a nice flavor of the Hawaiian Islands and their culture. The pace got faster and faster at the end when Michelle had to pit her own abilities against that of Omar, The Necromancer. Nice and scary, without a lot of blood and gore. Recommended for women especially because of the nice psychological tone that gives meaning to the changes we see in the main character


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This review is from Melissa Smith - the author of The Guardian series.

Mrs-Smith 
Pick up this book! 
Great book to read! Michelle is a strong character that you can relate to. Omar is dark and mysterious. Want to know just how strong Michelle is? Or how dark and just how mysterious Omar is? Pick up this book and find out for yourself!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If anyone likes to give reviews, and likes free books, I'll give you a free code for The Necromancer over at Smashwords.  The novel is 119,300 words, so it's a complete novel.  Just looking for a few more honest reviews.  The review isn't required.  If you want it I'll send you the code.

PM me, or email me at:  pam.richter @ hotmail.com  - for the code.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Pleased to recommend this good story!, 21 Aug 2011 
By carocaro - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 

I understand The Necromancer to mean: a black magician who communes & converses with the dead to try & predict or influence the future!In this story this is Omar who is the evil destructive wizard; versus Michelle the opposite, perhaps a healer & preserver of life; who has come to the Hawaiian island of Oahu to escape a violent sex attack & who's trying to move on from her physical & psychological scars. Omar sees his future through Michelle and aims to seduce her; whereas Michelle is plucking up courage to take part in a sexual relationship after her traumatic experiences but will past events be explained... There's witchcraft, rape, murder, drugs, rites, rituals & unexplained power from Omar & his followers. There's gradual realisation & awareness with Michelle, her new friends & colleagues, that the mysterious fast paced events that involve Omar & his followers show they are powerful, dangerous enemies that need defeating. Pamela M Richter researched carefully the psychology and physiology of the rape & subsequent effects on Michelle. The story also shows careful & accurate research went into other areas for example,knowledge of the pagan/Wiccan religion rites & rituals; plus the geography & culture of the beautiful Hawaiian islands come to life through her rich & varied choice of language. How it ends you need to read for yourself & it's a bargain buy at present.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

All books on the site are reduced to $.99 cents for Labor Day. I hope you'll try mine.

http://indiebookblowout.com/Indie_Book_Blowout/Mystery_Thriller_Horror.html

There's a Kindle Giveaway that's easy to enter.


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

Love your book covers! Good luck with your new book!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Aubrie!

I love them too.  Got them at iStockphotos.

And I love the combination in your book.  Science fiction + Romance.  Good luck with yours as well.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Here's The Necromancer on JeanneM's site*

http://www.paranormalindies.com/Witches.html

It's under Witches - and that's totally appropiate. The Necromancer's followers are Wiccans. Lots and lots of beautiful witches. And there's a feline familiar named Lucifer.

This is a nice site for Paranormal Novels.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

One of my favorite reviews at Barns & Noble 

Great Read

Enjoyed every moment reading this book. Kept me up until 5 am for 3 nights running. All the characters are well developed, the story moves so fast and smoothly there was no place to stop, nor did I want to. Looking forward to reading her other books.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Awesome Paranormal, A Must Read, October 1, 2011*

By The Kindle Book Review - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I would like to say that I really enjoyed this book. I was so into the story that I couldn't put it down. The main character, Michelle, went through a trauma that many people couldn't live through. She didn't let that stop her and she became stronger, even though she faced many obstacles.

Her best friend Heather helped her when she was down. Omar was someone that you wanted to see something bad happen to because of the way he used women and his ego. You felt sorry for the women he used even though they were doing things wrong. I would really love to meet a man like Rob. He's the right man for a strong woman like Michelle.

This book had some comedy, love, and suspense. I would read it again. Great author and I can't wait to read more from her in the future. - Crystal Newman, from The Kindle Book Review


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer has 11 five star ratings now. 

It has become my bestseller of the three.  I hope you'll try it.




5.0 out of 5 stars Well researched

By Linda Shelton - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

Well researched, and well written. I thoroughly enjoyed reading The Necromancer, and learned more about several subjects. I love it when a book entertains me thoroughly and also teaches me something too. This book has all sorts of information about The Necromancer, magic, etc woven into the plot, and is set in Hawaii. What a wonderful setting to learn more about. The only problem with the book is - I finished it - and now I can not read it anymore - I am left wanting to read more of the authors work. It was one of the best books that I have read lately, and I read a lot.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Grab this book!

By Melissa A. Smith (IOWA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

Great book to read! Michelle is a strong character that you can relate to. Omar is dark and mysterious. Want to know just how strong Michelle is? Or how dark and just how mysterious Omar is? Pick up this book and find out for yourself!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Necromancer on Indie Books List

http://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/the-necromancer-by-pamela-m-richter/

You can click to read a sample of The Necromancer. Thanks to Shaina for listing it.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Interview and excerpt. Really nice presentation of the novel. Hope you'll take a look.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=5310


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Suzy Turner is an author and magazine editor living in Portugal. She posted an interview and my novels on her site.

http://suzyturner.blogspot.com/2011/11/q-with-author-pam-richter.html

Amazon: http://tiny.cc/fgzzk


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5 of 5 people found the following review helpful: 
5.0 out of 5 stars Great book!
By Black Rose (Wales) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition)

I really enjoyed this book. It's a good mix of paranormal, romance and action/thriller. All the characters are likeable but my favourite was Michelle - her character developed throughout the book. It's a well-told story - I was totally engrossed, I wanted to know what would happen next. 

I would recommend this book very highly! It was a captivating read that had me hooked right up to the last page.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

A well written PNR story

By Chinyere Etufugh "Ezinwanyi" (Dallas, TX)
.....I enjoyed this story because it wasn't an overly romantic PNR and it was definitely different from the typical witch and vampire stories. It wasn't filled with gratuitous sex or cheesy love lines. There was a solid foundation that the author built and the characters were likable. I couldn't put this book down because I just had to know what would happen next. I think this author is one to watch. I will definitely read her other books.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I remember going to work. Home. Walk Dog. No TV. Just write write write. Then I get a review like this one from UK award winning author, S.A. Blane. It's all worth it!

Review by: Shirley Blane on Dec. 03, 2011 : 
I don't have to describe the plot of this book, it has been done by other reviewers. But I do have to say that the author has written a fast paced story with strong characters and a wonderful setting. All the romance and beauty of Hawaii is here, together with characters one warms to and evil characters one hates and fears. Michelle, our heroine, struggles back from an event in her life that would have permanently crippled most woman. Indeed, it seems to have caused her damage that she is still having trouble coping with. During the course of this book, however, she fights her demons, both physically and emotionally and wins through. This author writes with authority, whether describing a traumatic emotional event, a physical challenge (the swim through the waves to Kauai, helping to drag the professor to the beach is vivid and graphic) or a love scene. Her scenes are never over-done but the action is always authentic. One wanted a happy ending after the suspense of wondering if the evil Omar would win, and that is exactly what one got. This is the sort of book that leaves you thinking about the characters long after you turn the final page. I eagerly await the fourth book by this talented writer and urge you to read all her titles, each one very different, but all fast moving page turners.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Author Interview about The Necromancer - Dec. 5, 2011

http://networkedblogs.com/r4vWz

Thanks for looking. Thanks to David Wisehart for posting my novel on his site.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you'll try The Necromancer.  It was high in ratings two days ago, see below.  The ups and down ratings of our books is sometimes mystifying. 

#23 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer is featured at Five-Star Books*

I'm pretty excited about this because they choose novels they decide deserve recognition is several categories. They don't even tell the author their book is on the site. My friend author Thomas Amo told me I was on the site.

http://5starsbook.com/Paranormal.php

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer is in Amazon Select - for free borrowing for those with Prime Membership.

You can see the book here: The Daily Deal under Bestsellers

http://thekindledailydeal.com/bestsellers.cfm


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer is in top 100 for Romantic Suspense and Occult Horror

Free for Amazon Prime members to borrow.  12 five star ratings.

Hope you'll try it.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Free give-away of The Necromancer was a resounding success.  Thanks to everyone here at Kindleboard for helping.

It reached #3 on the Horror/Occult list and #3 on Suspense/thriller.  Over 12,000 were downloaded over the two days.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful: 
5.0 out of 5 stars A fast paced exciting story, 3 Dec 2011 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane "Author of The Widow's Reven... (in UK) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I don't have to describe the plot of this book, it has been done by other reviewers. But I do have to say that the author has written a fast paced story with strong characters and a wonderful setting. All the romance and beauty of Hawaii is here, together with characters one warms to and evil characters one hates and fears. Michelle, our heroine, struggles back from an event in her life that would have permanently crippled most woman. Indeed, it seems to have caused her damage that she is still having trouble coping with. During the course of this book, however, she fights her demons, both physically and emotionally and wins through. This author writes with authority, whether describing a traumatic emotional event, a physical challenge (the swim through the waves to Kauai, helping to drag the professor to the beach is vivid and graphic) or a love scene. Her scenes are never over-done but the action is always authentic. One wanted a happy ending after the suspense of wondering if the evil Omar would win, and that is exactly what one got. This is the sort of book that leaves you thinking about the characters long after you turn the final page. I eagerly await the fourth book by this talented writer and urge you to read all her titles, each one very different, but all fast moving page turners.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - featured as Book of the Day - Kindle Fire Dept.

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/02/necromancer-todays-kindle-book-of-day.html

Thanks for Looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer is free until 12:00 tonight*.

A complete paranormal. The setting is Hawaii. A woman is in jeopardy from a wickedly handsome and dangerous Necromancer.

Hope you'll all have fun reading it.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Great story, March 8, 2012 
By Shelly - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition)

Fantastic story. This book was a tad predictable but loved it just the same. I would definitely recommend this book. Does contain some violent content, so wouldn't recommend for younger readers.

(hope you'll try it.  Mature readers, but it's not erotica.  I wanted a story that's a little scary but not gory.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a partial of the review because it's quite long.

5.0 out of 5 stars Pleased to recommend this good story!, 21 Aug 2011 
By carocaro (Middle of the UK) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What is this?) 
This review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 

...She's researched carefully the psychology and physiology of the rape & subsequent effects on Michelle. The story also shows careful & accurate research went into other areas for example,knowledge of the pagan/Wiccan religion rites & rituals; plus the geography & culture of the beautiful Hawaiian islands come to life through her rich & varied choice of language. How it ends you need to read for yourself & it's a bargain buy at present.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am glad that some reviewers are learning what fans already know........just read the book.  It is a great read, at any price.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Geofthomas,

Can I give you candy?  Kisses.  My first born?

Thanks so much,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Fun Read I Couldn't Put Down! 
By Jennifer Dean "Jennifer" (Arizona) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)    Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

Thanks to Jennifer Dean for the review.  I've just posted part of it because it's long.


Before I give my review I wanted to give a little warning: There are two semi-graphic rape scenes in this book. Okay, with that being said, I was in a reading slump before I read this and was not expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised when I could not put down this beauty of a book. 

This is an excellent book for anyone who loves suspense or the study of witchcraft. Although this book has a scary undercurrent, it's also lighthearted and even funny at times. It really shows the power of recovery and friendships as well as love. The author does a beautiful job of switching point of views of characters through out the book without making it confusing or boring. I could hardly believe how much I loved every character even the evil ones! The romance is there but it's not a large part of the book. What I liked about the romance is that the love interest is not the gorgeous love at first sight type you read about all the time. It takes a while to happen and it's his personality she falls for not his looks (and you have gotta love that refreshing change). This book had no filler in it; every last bit had to do with the plot and was very interesting. All in all it was a very good EXCITING read that I could not put down! When all the characters above come together is just makes for a quirky, scary, exciting, passionate, fun read!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer is featured at Five-Star Books

I'm pretty excited about this because they choose novels they decide deserve recognition is several categories. They don't even tell the author their book is on the site. My friend author Thomas Amo told me I was on the site.

http://5starsbook.com/Paranormal.php

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars REALLY enjoyed this paranormal read..., April 17, 2012 

By Heidi_g (Spokane, WA USA) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 

The best books leave you "missing" the characters when the book is done. By the time I got finished with The Necromancer by P.M. Richter, I wanted more of Michelle, Nakamura, and Heather. Many books about witches and paganism rely on cliches; I found the characters and the plot in the Necromancer contemporary and fresh. The Hawaii location was a welcome touch and I absolutely LOVED little Lucifer! If you enjoy the darker side of paranormal, I highly recommend this read.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK review*

5.0 out of 5 stars Great book!

I really enjoyed this book. It's a good mix of paranormal, romance and action/thriller. All the characters are likeable but my favourite was Michelle - her character developed throughout the book. It's a well-told story - I was totally engrossed, I wanted to know what would happen next.

I would recommend this book very highly! It was a captivating read that had me hooked right up to the last page.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

_*The Necromancer is Book of the Day at Ereader News Today.

Clicks and Likes from Kindleboarders sure are appreciated!

http://ereadernewstoday.com/*_​
Thank You,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars Great book!
By Black Rose (Wales) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: The Necromancer (Kindle Edition) 
I really enjoyed this book. It's a good mix of paranormal, romance and action/thriller. All the characters are likeable but my favourite was Michelle - her character developed throughout the book. It's a well-told story - I was totally engrossed, I wanted to know what would happen next.

I would recommend this book very highly! It was a captivating read that had me hooked right up to the last page.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - Book of The Day

Ereader IQ http://www.ereaderiq.com/

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Did a slight cover change with the graphics. I think it looks better. Any comments welcome










Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Did another change for the cover. Here's the one that's in the approval process to make a print book.

Any comments are appreciated!

https://www.createspace.com/BookCoverPreview.do?bookID=3954131&previewType=FULL_SIZE

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry - Create Space won't let us make copies of the covers.

here it is










Any comments are appreciated. I used a smoke overlay to make the color blending. Also changed the cover to make it the same for the Kindle edition of the book. The original cover is in my signature.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you all will enjoy The Necromancer.

For friends who like my novels, when you purchase one I'll send you a pretty gift. Here's the details: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/book-giveaway.html

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

For all my Kindle Board friends.  My Paranormal is free today.  It's 326 pages in print, so it's a complete novel.

The location is Hawaii.  It's #2 now in Occult, #5 in Horror and #8 in Suspense in the free lists.  

Hope you all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

By Margaret (Literary Chanteuse) (Canada) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Having read my fair share of paranormal books generally in young adult this particular story is a refreshing departure. Some what creepy and thrilling with mystery and a bit of a historic lesson regarding the occult. Certainly for mature readers as the content deals with rape and murder. I also have to note that I loved the setting in Hawaii. It is a perfect choice for those Halloween challenges. My second book by this author and I'm definitely looking forward to reading my third.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necrormancer- at Sapphria's Blog

There's a giveaway of all my books, and an excerpt of The Necromancer

http://saphsbookblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/vbt-giveway-necromancer-by-pm-richter.html

Hope you'll all drop by,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

On Deb Sander's Blog - Interview and give-away for The Necromancer

http://debsanders.com/2012/10/25/another-hallowed-author-meet-pm-richter/

Thanks for checking it out.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Review for Vampire Romance Books *- I edited because it's long

By Rhonda Valverde "VampireRomanceBooks com and ... (KS, USA) - See all my reviews

This review is from: The Necromancer (Paperback)

The Necromancer is the story of Michelle. She is the survivor of a brutal attack that occurred while she was living in Vegas. Michelle decides to start life anew in Hawaii, and begins taking her life back. She is a very career driven woman, and she learns karate for protection and empowerment. Her only problem is her social life; it is stifled because of her fear of men. She meets Omar, and decides he is the one that will get her over her fear, but something about him just isn't right.

I may be all alone in this one, but I liked Omar's character. There is nothing that is endearing about him, but he is the perfect villain. He is dark, cruel, strange, and quite frankly psychotic. It's been a while since I stumbled upon a character so devious, and it was a welcome change. Michelle is the total opposite; as Omar put it, they are yin and yang. Despite her fears, she is a very strong woman who has endured unspeakable trauma. I found her character to be admirable.

This story was different from anything I have read in a while. I thought the beginning moved a little slow, but after that I was really caught up in the book. It was well written and easy to follow, and most of all very imaginative. Richter didn't take the path of the popular paranormal romance, although romance is hinted at. This book was almost sinister!

If you like your paranormal reads with a little edge or a fan of books with sorcerers and magic, give this story a try. If you are a fan of horror and suspense, this creepy read is a must!

**Reviewed by Teresa D. for VampireRomanceBooks.com**


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I put The Necromancer at $.99 for ENT bargain books.  It will be at this price for one more day.

Hope you all will enjoy.  Of all my books, I think this one's my best.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I have been patient......kinda.
Is there going to be a sequel......please?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geoffthomas - Thanks for asking.  It's in my brain, somewhere in the planning stage.  It will be so much fun to write. Finishing up another book first.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

A wonderful narrator agreed to do The Necromancer for Audible.  It's so much fun hearing your own book read by a professional.  It should be out sometime in March.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

11 of 11 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Fun Read I Couldn't Put Down! 

Before I give my review I wanted to give a little warning: There are two semi-graphic rape scenes in this book. Okay, with that being said, I was in a reading slump before I read this and was not expecting much but I was pleasantly surprised when I could not put down this beauty of a book.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to all the readers who post reviews.  Here's the newest.

5.0 out of 5 stars Really good!, March 1, 2013
By Annie Eula "senior lady" (Nampa, ID) - See all my reviews

This book is intense with dark magic and mystery. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it and close to the end, I thought I had it all figured out. Then there came some revelations that I hadn't expected. I liked the way it was written very much.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Free April 4 to April 6*

The Necromancer



I hope all my friends here will enjoy. It's a dark paranormal for adults. The location is Hawaii, where I lived for a few years.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - Bargain Book at ENT (Ereader News Today) - for today

It's only $.99

Here's the link: http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-bargain-and-free-books-for-5-1-13/6728942/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If you would like to see a picture of the narrator for the audio book, Gregory Salinas, and hear a little excerpt it's here: 
http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/5/post/2013/05/here-is-gregory-salinas-narrating-the-necromancer.html

The audio version will be out in a little while.

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

If you'd like to read an excerpt of The Necromancer - it's here. I believe this is my best book, although others sell better.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/sample-chapter2.html

Have fun reading,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer is an Audio Book! If you'd like to see it, it's here:

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B00DOIL91O&qid=1372571474&sr=1-1

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Audible gave me 5 free copies of The Necromancer.

I'm doing a raffle to give them away here: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/giveaway-for-audiobooks.html

You just fill out the form and rafflecopter gives the winners in a few days.

Audio-books are costly to buy, so it's a nice deal if you enjoy audio-books.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Audible gave me a few copies of the audio-book to give out free!*

If you're a member of audible and want The Necromancer, let me know and I'll send the code so you can get it free.

Email: [email protected]  - or send a pm to me.

Here's the link to the Audible book: http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B00DOIL91O&qid=1375306191&sr=1-1

The narrator is Gregory Salinas - an actor. He does a wonderful job.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - at Kindle Books and Tips

You can see it here: http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/08/09/this-mornings-free-discounted-kindle-book-offers-3/



It's reduced to 99 cents for the promo so I hope you all enjoy
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm writing a follow-up book for The Necromancer.  Serials are so popular and I've written 5 stand-alone books in different genres.  

I'm thinking I might cut it up into 3 serial parts:  Lucifer, The Diamond, and The Harvest.

Otherwise I could make one big book again.

Anyone have a preference?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I always favor big books.
Looking forward to follow-ups on all of your works.


just sayin.....


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi Geoffthomas - thanks - I'd rather read big books, too.  When there are serials from an author I like, I usually wait and get the omnibus or box set.  A friend lent me the first series book in Wool.  Later, when he asked me when I wanted the second part, I'd already bought the whole series.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

We authors love our readers.  Especially those who take the time to write reviews.  It doesn't have to be long.  We don't care about spelling or little mistakes.  We writers appreciate them. 

Here's an example of how to make an author you like happy!

_______________________________
5.0 out of 5 stars love it, June 23, 2013

This book was amazing and hard to put down. So many twist and turns keep me on the edge seat
_______________________________

Short and sweet review of The Necromancer.

I'm writing the sequel to The Necromancer now.  On page 58.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer is free Nov 22 & 23*

Adult Paranormal.



Hope you all enjoy,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice UK review by writer Shirley Blane



5.0 out of 5 stars A fast paced exciting story 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane

I don't have to describe the plot of this book, it has been done by other reviewers. But I do have to say that the author has written a fast paced story with strong characters and a wonderful setting. All the romance and beauty of Hawaii is here, together with characters one warms to and evil characters one hates and fears. Michelle, our heroine, struggles back from an event in her life that would have permanently crippled most woman. Indeed, it seems to have caused her damage that she is still having trouble coping with. During the course of this book, however, she fights her demons, both physically and emotionally and wins through. This author writes with authority, whether describing a traumatic emotional event, a physical challenge (the swim through the waves to Kauai, helping to drag the professor to the beach is vivid and graphic) or a love scene. Her scenes are never over-done but the action is always authentic. One wanted a happy ending after the suspense of wondering if the evil Omar would win, and that is exactly what one got. This is the sort of book that leaves you thinking about the characters long after you turn the final page. I eagerly await the fourth book by this talented writer and urge you to read all her titles, each one very different, but all fast moving page turners.

This review is much appreciated. Thanks to the readers who take the time to write reviews. They are so much appreciated.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

5.0 out of 5 stars A Book With a Plot :O, 
By krakenlacken - See all my reviews

I was blown out of the water. This was a book that had flawed characters, characters who were resilient and able to overcome INCREDIBLE adversity, and - above all - a villain that you almost found yourself rooting for, to begin with. I loved how likeable Omar the necromancer was, and I was right alongside Michelle as I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt throughout the novel. I *wanted* to believe he wasn't capable of the events that were unfolding. That's a really hard balance to strike, and The Necromancer did with such finesse.



Thanks to krakenlacken and all the readers who take the time to leave reviews.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK Review from author S.A. Blane*

5.0 out of 5 stars 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane

I don't have to describe the plot of this book, it has been done by other reviewers. But I do have to say that the author has written a fast paced story with strong characters and a wonderful setting. All the romance and beauty of Hawaii is here, together with characters one warms to and evil characters one hates and fears. Michelle, our heroine, struggles back from an event in her life that would have permanently crippled most woman. Indeed, it seems to have caused her damage that she is still having trouble coping with. During the course of this book, however, she fights her demons, both physically and emotionally and wins through. This author writes with authority, whether describing a traumatic emotional event, a physical challenge (the swim through the waves to Kauai, helping to drag the professor to the beach is vivid and graphic) or a love scene. Her scenes are never over-done but the action is always authentic. One wanted a happy ending after the suspense of wondering if the evil Omar would win, and that is exactly what one got. This is the sort of book that leaves you thinking about the characters long after you turn the final page. I eagerly await the fourth book by this talented writer and urge you to read all her titles, each one very different, but all fast moving page turners.

Thanks to Ms Blane - she's an award winning author in the UK.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well she must be pretty smart because she has made the right conclusion.

just sayin.....


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks! Geoffthomas.



*5.0 out of 5 stars The Necromancer. Awesome., April 19, 2014*
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews

The Necromancer is a delightful, capably developed novel full of suspense, action, danger, good common sense, and probing intellect delving into the unknown. A novel that is a mystery, an adventure, and an action thriller all in one - with a side order of romantic feelings and genuine caring concern for others whipped into grim determination by the protagonist to survive the entire experience and nullify the dangerous, crafty, and extremely capable antagonist. Well done.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice UK Review:


5.0 out of 5 stars Great book! 23 Mar 2011
By Black Rose
I really enjoyed this book. It's a good mix of paranormal, romance and action/thriller. All the characters are likeable but my favourite was Michelle - her character developed throughout the book. It's a well-told story - I was totally engrossed, I wanted to know what would happen next.

I would recommend this book very highly! It was a captivating read that had me hooked right up to the last page.
___________
Thanks to readers who take the time to leave reviews!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review!



5.0 out of 5 stars The Necromancer. Awesome.
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews

The Necromancer is a delightful, capably developed novel full of suspense, action, danger, good common sense, and probing intellect delving into the unknown. A novel that is a mystery, an adventure, and an action thriller all in one - with a side order of romantic feelings and genuine caring concern for others whipped into grim determination by the protagonist to survive the entire experience and nullify the dangerous, crafty, and extremely capable antagonist. Well done.
_____________

Thanks to the readers who take the time to leave a review.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - Paranormal - Location Hawaii



Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer* - Paranormal Suspense - Location Hawaii



Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man known as The Necromancer.....

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer* - Paranormal Suspense - Location Hawaii



*Pure evil is always attracted to true beauty*,
By Gwynneth - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase
The characters in this were wonderful to follow. If you enjoy a strong woman with a bit of a history, then you will enjoy this beautiful romp in Hawaii and the dark magic that is always attracted to things of beauty...​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE NECROMANCER* - Paranormal Suspense



Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Hope you all will enjoy!!! Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE NECROMANCER* - Paranormal Suspense



Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Hope you all will enjoy. Pam

Friends from other countries, click on your flag.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The Necromancer - Paranormal - Location Hawaii



Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Thanks for looking,
Pam

Friends from other countries, click on your flag:


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm writing a sequel for The Necromancer. I put the first chapter on my website. (WIP - work in progress - Title: Witchy Woman, The Harvest)

If you'd like to see it >> http://pmrichter.weebly.com/wip---1st-chapter---sequel-to-the-necromancer.html


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer - Paranormal - Location Hawaii*



Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Thanks for looking,
Pam

Friends from other countries, click on your flag:             ​[/b]


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE NECROMANCER - $.99 today -* Paranormal Suspense



Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Hope you all will enjoy!!! Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review of *The Necromancer*:

Outstanding book
"This is my second reading and I was spellbound by the mystery. This is an excellant book."



Of all my books, this one is my personal favorite. I'm writing a sequel.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer*

Review by C.William Willey
( He's an 84 year old man who sent me my first email fan-mail for another book. He's been a loyal reader ever since and I always send him my books for free now. Hopefully I'll be sending him the sequel to The Necromancer soon. I'm still writng it.)
"This is my second reading and I was spellbound by the mystery. This is an excellant book."



Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer* - It's $.99 for Halloween - with a promo at The Kindle Book Review Halloween Party



Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....

Perfect for creepy Halloween reading. The setting is Hawaii. An evil and handsome Necromancer stalks a beautiful woman.

348 pages

Hope you all will enjoy!!! Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer* - Paranormal Suspense - Location Hawaii



Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man?

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

[size=12pt]*The Necromancer - suspense - 346 pages

On sale today - $.99
Evil Stalks in Hawaii *

​

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

[size=12pt]*The Necromancer - suspense - 346 pages

On sale today - $.99 - (Feb 17-Feb 22) For the multi-author promotion
Evil Stalks in Hawaii *

​

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

[size=12pt]*The Necromancer - paranormal suspense

On sale today - $.99

Evil Stalks in Hawaii *

​
* 346 pages*

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Big Promo This Weekend - The Necromancer and the second book in the series, Witchy Woman, are 99 cents each*

 

Thanks for looking.
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*THE NECROMANCER - Paranormal Suspense

Free on Amazon Kindle!*​

​
Sci-Fi Thriller - 330 pages

Michelle was brutially attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.....


----------

